# low potassium levels in soil test



## garwoodfan (Dec 1, 2018)

I just received the results for my soil test and results show that i have low potassium level at 88ppm. Michigan State University recommends that I use 1.3lb for 1000 sq feet. The fert i use is Micro Life that has soluble potash (K20) at 4%. Micro life recommends 20lb for 1000 per sq feet twice a year. Will this application put my potassium levels in the optimum range? Also if I would use kelp 4 less extreme blend if that would also help? Thanks for time and help.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I don't know how MSU indexes, so I don't know what level of ppm they consider optimal. As a general guideline, it is suggested that K levels be above 110 ppm. Personally, I target 200 ppm. The sufficiency guidelines recommend 100-235 ppm for non sand soils.
Theoretically each pound of K2O/M will add 18 ppm to the soil. In reality, it almost always adds less. 
20lbs/M of that product will result in the application of .8 lbs of K2O for each application or an possible increase of 29 ppm for two .8 applications (1.6lbs/M K2O total). In reality, future testing will show less of an increase due to a number of variables including plant use of K. For further info and calculation formulas see my soil test thread.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

FYI, MSU website doesnt list their test method. Another member said:
Bray P1 - Phosphorus
Ammonium Acetate - K, Ca, Mg
Combustion - Organic Matter


----------



## garwoodfan (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks Ridgerunner and g-man for your help.


----------

